# how much watts u think i need



## snibs (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guys im thinking of doing some mods to my computer case i come across a site that sells side pannels and i see a panel with 2 120size fans on it and i was thinking about cuting me a hole ontop of my case for anouther 120 and i was wondering with 3 120 fans how much watts would it use on my psu


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

According to the Antec site - their 120mm fans (at full speen / power 1720 rpm) draw 0.201amps on a 12 v DC supply - so that would be about 2.4watts.

So 3 would draw about 7.5 watts - assume the fans on the web site are a bit on the "C&N" side - allow 10-15 watts for all 3 running


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you would have to be grossly underpowered before the fans would cause a power problem


----------

